# Thinking About Meat Rabbits



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We are thinking about adding meat rabbits to our homestead. I was wondering if any of you have meat rabbits and if so what breed do you prefer? Where do you house them? (pictures would be great) How does the meat taste? And any advice or knowledge that you'd like to share would be welcome.​


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm glad you settled on meat rabbits, because those dairy rabbits aren't worth a hill of beans!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

As to breed, what does your market easily buy? If you send out to a processor, do they have requirments (some only allow Californians and New Zealands, and don't want any others)

The giants require a lot of feed to get to meat, because they have to grow that skeleton. The Dwarves reach maturity quickly, but it'd take a couple of them (or more) to fill up a family.

Do you have a market for pelts? Are there colour preferences in that market? Some only want white, because of ease of matching up.

Do you have a breed you already are attracted to? What breeds can you easily get replacement bucks from?

All in all, I dunno...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had them years ago. The meat is mild tasting, and healthy.

We had New Zealands and Californians, because those were all that was around.

I kept them inside a barn in large wire cages. I had a platform they could lay/stand on to get off the wire. The cages were hung for ease of cleaning. The does cages were really large.

Always bring the doe to the buck for breeding, she may kill the buck if he is in her cage.
Make sure both are in good physical shape and healthy.
Feed a balanced diet- pellets, fruit and vegetables
Lots of fresh air/good ventilation, as ammonia can and will kill them. No drafts, as drafts kill.
Make sure the doe has a nice quiet and private area when she gives birth or she may kill the babies.
Check the nest and remove any dead babies, but limit handling to just that.
Don't get attached to the babies, it's easy to do.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

We have cali and new zealands. You can sub rabbit for anything that calls for chicken in a dish. very little fat. Ours are in a colony with the buck separate. We also separate boys and girls after two months. We handle kits frequently is the only thing we do very differently than lotsagoats. Our does and bucks are handled as well. So the does do not mind our scent in the box. We butcher our own. It is not nearly as hard to butcher a rabbit as a chicken to us at least. Paul does the deed and i do the rest usually. I can pretty much have one done by the time he goes and gets another and brings it back to me now. He does cut off the head and front feet for me though also. We let ours grow oout a bit longer than the 12 weeks most people do. We usually do about 4 months instead. Yes more feed goes into them but a whole rabbit will feed 4-5 adults this way. And. The pelts are much easier for paul to work and not tear at that age as well.

The meat to bone ratio of cali and new zealands vs flemish giants is a big difference. The cali new zealands are better for this from what we have read over and over. Plus you need more space for flemish and grow out is longer for the amount of meat. Our rabbits usually weigh between 5-7 pounds at 4 months. We free feed and always keep hay available to them. Plus the occasional fruit and veggies. When there is grass growin they get a bucketfull every other day aat least.

When kits get to the diggin out the feed from the feeder....we have found that a hangin chicken feeder works amazingly well to keep that from happenin. As they get bigger just raise the feeder.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Current or recent rabbit breeders/owners, When I bred rabbits (long ago!) salt was important, but not other minerals. Same with goats. Now, we know better about goats. Is a mineral mix important for rabbits, too? Any hints on vital nutrients, ratios, etc?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Current or recent rabbit breeders/owners, When I bred rabbits (long ago!) salt was important, but not other minerals. Same with goats. Now, we know better about goats. Is a mineral mix important for rabbits, too? Any hints on vital nutrients, ratios, etc?


We used to keep the mineral wheel a salt wheel and a bit of loose mineral in for ours and they never touched it. Cause when we were researchin the things that we wanted here that is what was supposed to be done. Our buck and does are two and a half now... we have not had kindling problems or low fertility or many deaths and our foundation stock is healthy. The kits grow out great for us. But we also give them a variety of foods to choose from and not just pellet.

I have one doe that i try really hard to breed three days from another because she throws huge litters... like 11-13 kits usually. She usually will lose a few if my other doe does not kindle very near her simply because she does not have enough nipples. But she is also the doe that will go feed many times a day as well.. so even though she has many she feeds lots... i might lose two out of her litters if i cannot give to my other doe that will accept them. I only have one doe that will accept others so those two are bred together. Also.... you are supposed to breed two or three times... we played a trial and error with this doe and only bred her once the last two times.... she had eight kits and kept them all alive. . So now we do know a trick to her. Her kits are always huge lil fatties compared to the three other does that we have too. Probably nothin to do with what you were askin ....


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Sfgwife said:


> Probably nothin to do with what you were askin ....


No, but you answered that first.

This was a really cool bit of evidence that experience, not with the species as a whole, but also with your individual animals, makes a real difference.

This tells us to be kind and patient with ourselves as we gain that experience..


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> No, but you answered that first.
> 
> This was a really cool bit of evidence that experience, not with the species as a whole, but also with your individual animals, makes a real difference.
> 
> This tells us to be kind and patient with ourselves as we gain that experience..


I was just so frustrated that she would lose kits when she feeds so many times a day. But we all know the strongest are the ones who get those nipples most. So i just thought one day as we had her with the buck... why not try. Cause a rabbit only releases eggs when mated... so i thought maybe we are gettin huge litter from her cause we breed her two or three times... and it worked! So if she had not taken the first time we would have lost one month...no big deal. . I really like havin four does though. They only get bred once spring and once fall for all the meat that we use. Instead of two does and twice each season. In summer bucks usually become heat sterile at 80-85 degree temps. It just gives the does less work and we like that. .

But yes that last sentence it truly does!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> No, but you answered that first.
> 
> This was a really cool bit of evidence that experience, not with the species as a whole, but also with your individual animals, makes a real difference.
> 
> This tells us to be kind and patient with ourselves as we gain that experience..


And i kinda got off the salt amd mineral topic for the op @MellonFriend too. For a few things that work well for us.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you guys for all your input. We really are only in the extreme beginning of our research and we haven't really made any decisions yet. Those of you who have the New Zealands and the Californians why do you have both breeds? And if you had to choose which would you prefer? 


Sfgwife said:


> In summer bucks usually become heat sterile at 80-85 degree temps. It just gives the does less work and we like that. . !


So you mean the bucks are sterile above a certain temperature?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, their little squigglies don't squiggle.
But when the Summer cools it's jets, they start squiggling again.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Yes, their little squigglies don't squiggle.
> But when the Summer cools it's jets, they start squiggling again.


Too bad it's not that way with lots of goats.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariarose said:


> I'm glad you settled on meat rabbits, because those dairy rabbits aren't worth a hill of beans!


All correct; they just don't sit still on the milk stand! The milk is very fat, though! 

Are you going to sell or will you feed your family? I can think of few meat kinds that are more environment-friendly than rabbit meat, and the taste is close to chicken.

As for breeds, have you checked old sturdy breeds, and / or hair producers - angora? (Just to complicate things a bit!)


lottsagoats1 said:


> Don't get attached to the babies, it's easy to do.


Or do, then the meat will taste you better!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I'm glad you settled on meat rabbits, because those dairy rabbits aren't worth a hill of beans!


Still easier than dairy almonds. lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> Those of you who have the New Zealands and the Californians why do you have both breeds? And if you had to choose which would you prefer?


I only had Californians, and I prefer the looks of the Californians to the New Zealands, probably because the only ones available to me were all white, no exceptions. But there were many breeds that I dreamed of having one day. I like lots of variety and the sameness of the New Zealands and the Californians (a big reason processors like them) wasn't a great attraction to me. But they were meaty and easy to care for. And easy to find replacement bucks for as they were all around.

I love Lops, with those ears!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Thank you guys for all your input. We really are only in the extreme beginning of our research and we haven't really made any decisions yet. Those of you who have the New Zealands and the Californians why do you have both breeds? And if you had to choose which would you prefer?
> 
> So you mean the bucks are sterile above a certain temperature?


I had a hard time finding a buck and at least a pair of does of the same breed to start with. The calis to me are more pretty but in the end that really does not matter to us. Both breeds Have close to the same qualities in them. Our buck, and two does are nz, one doe a mix and one all cali. We get that pretty coloring on some of the kits. The two can bred together for their closeness in size and you do not have worry so much about overly huge kits. Either would be fine for our purpose for them. The weight a d meat are pretty much the same.

We did get some mini rex when we first started. Their pelts are so so soft! But. We had grow those out a looooong time to get any kind of meat off of them. So if you wanted buttery soft pelts and were not feedin but two adults minis would be ok. They have many colors too.

Standard rex come in many colors and are a good meat one. They are very similar in size to the cali and nz. Tennessee redbacks as well.

@mariarose lops ARE so adorable! And. I have been seein a lot of calis with crazy spots all over them round here. Still the black and white mostly but color in the fur fur and not just tails and ears and noses. They are pretty!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Are there any traditional rabbit breeds in America?
https://gotlandskaninen.webnode.se
Compare
http://kulturhons.se
and
http://www.allmogegeten.se/getter_index.html

And, if you like some extra work:
https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angorakanin
These have to get sheared. Very soft hair.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

When I raised meat rabbits, New Zealands were what I had.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

We raised Rex for meat & show added bonus was the wonderful pelt's and the large assortment of colors. though they grow a bit slower than the new zealands and Californians that you see more often as meat rabbits. When we had larger numbers (100+) we found this the easiest way to clean. Now days we maintain a smaller herd and have gone with stacking cages with pans.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

bisonviewfarm said:


> we found this the easiest way to clean.


Nice.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I didn't know so many people on here have/had rabbits.
I used to raise meat rabbits too, My favorite was the California because they have a good temper and the grow well. The other breed I favored was the Florida White they grow really well for me and where better in the heat and humidity. 
I agree with the others, Look in your area see what's available, what are people looking for, Keeping in mind you might want something with color later down the road.
I will tell you, Never feed just pellets! They need hay and greens just like goats do.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

mariella said:


> I didn't know so many people on here have/had rabbits.
> I used to raise meat rabbits too, My favorite was the California because they have a good temper and the grow well. The other breed I favored was the Florida White they grow really well for me and where better in the heat and humidity.
> I agree with the others, Look in your area see what's available, what are people looking for, Keeping in mind you might want something with color later down the road.
> I will tell you, Never feed just pellets! They need hay and greens just like goats do.


25 years and Ive pretty much always fed just pellets and never had an issue. I only give hay when weaning and when we had angoras and fuzzy lops.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

mariella said:


> I will tell you, Never feed just pellets! They need hay and greens just like goats do.





bisonviewfarm said:


> 25 years and Ive pretty much always fed just pellets and never had an issue.


I can see that both can be true. Just like in goat feed, there are quality variences in the pellets.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

mariarose said:


> I can see that both can be true. Just like in goat feed, there are quality variences in the pellets.


 Not sure I suspect its more in the breeding and culling of certain lines. To many breeders that will sell just about anything to make a buck. Im picky if you don't make my cut its into the freezer. I go for type and hardiness if I have to baby them they aren't going to stick around.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

bisonviewfarm said:


> View attachment 161745
> View attachment 161747


This accommodation is forbidden in Sweden. Only a cage that stands on the ground may have a net bottom.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, because rabbits actually do cud and on the wire floor they aren't able to pick up and eat their weird poop pellets that I can't remember the name of right now. 
If I were ever to do rabbits again, they would be controlled free range.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Yep, because rabbits actually do cud and on the wire floor they aren't able to pick up and eat their weird poop pellets that I can't remember the name of right now.
> If I were ever to do rabbits again, they would be controlled free range.


I wonder, if the law makers here have knowledge of this, but think more of the rabbits' paws. But you are right, they do "cud", just like guinea pigs. Such animals I had when I was a child. I saw them bend down to take the "cud dung" directly out of the anus - do not rabbits do the same?

I would really like to learn more about your "controlled free range"! Can we do that here, or do we have to start a new thread?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Yep, because rabbits actually do cud and on the wire floor they aren't able to pick up and eat their weird poop pellets that I can't remember the name of right now.
> If I were ever to do rabbits again, they would be controlled free range.


They are called cecotropes rabbits usually digest them right as they come out so a wire floor isn't a problem


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> They are called cecotropes


This required a quick trip to Wikipedia.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Dwarf Dad said:


> This required a quick trip to Wikipedia.


Not a word most people have heard lol hoping I spelled it right


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> This required a quick trip to Wikipedia.


Yupp, and it was profitable! 


bisonviewfarm said:


> Not a word most people have heard lol hoping I spelled it right


Oh, yes, the spelling worked fine! Got a heap of other words in the Wikipedia article, which I do not remember. (blush)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Right now we are hoping to get Silver Fox Rabbits. They have better meat yield than the new Zealand and Californians, and they come in multiple colors. Thanks for all the feed back guys, it's been real interesting. (thumbup)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I would really like to learn more about your "controlled free range", @goathiker! Can we do that here, or do we have to start a new thread?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> I would really like to learn more about your "controlled free range", @goathiker! Can we do that here, or do we have to start a new thread?


I started the thread and I would like to hear about it too, so be my guest!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

@happybleats had a working rabbit community too. I started a thread about it, but it didn't go far. I'd still like to learn more about them too!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, @MellonFriend and @Chelsey! If you do not see me there, I have not been able to find the threads!!

PS Which I did not! A link, someone? (blush)


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Thanks, @MellonFriend and @Chelsey! If you do not see me there, I have not been able to find the threads!!
> 
> PS Which I did not! A link, someone? (blush)


You did comment on my thread, but it was several months ago. I have no idea how to share a link though. I wouldn't mind moving it here, it didn't have much activity.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

So we still have 2 unfound threads about how to construct for free range rabbits?  A pity I am so lousy at searching for threads ...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Is this the one you are looking for? https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/rabbit-tractors-and-communities.205747/

@Chelsey Posting links is easy! I'll show you. First, go to the page you want to link. Next you will have to copy the URL from the search bar. Just highlight the whole thing, right click and press copy. Then you can go into the reply box, and at the top is a little icon that looks like two links of a chain. It's next to the letter A icon. A box will come up and you can Paste the URL into that box by right clicking and choosing Paste. It's that easy. I know I've said it before, but I'll say it again. I find it easiest to find old threads by just searching google for it. Like i found this one by searching: "Rabbit Communities Goat Spot". It came right up. As long as you can find a key word to search, it should come up.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Yup! That’s it! Thank you!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Were there one or two threads?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Were there one or two threads?


I only had one, but had commented on another thread where Happy bleats showed the picture and I got interested and started to ask questions. I moved the thread cause I felt bad commandeering the original one. The original one wasn't about communal rabbitry.


----------

